
WIP Recreation of Playstation 4 Menu - CodeBiscuit
https://www.reddit.com/r/webdev/comments/cfiktp/wip_recreation_of_playstation_4_menu/
======
CodeBiscuit
live demo - [https://ps4-menu.herokuapp.com/](https://ps4-menu.herokuapp.com/)

